

Codebug: Mac PHP Standalone debugger on it's way - phatbyte

A month ago I submited a story ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4499745 ) to HN about a debugger I was working and I got a lot of feedback of people interested.<p>Today I'm here to let you all know that the first version is almost ready to be released, it's currently under testing by a few people on HN that contacted me.<p>I expect to release it very very soon, in case you are interested go to:<p>http://codebugapp.com/ and I will notify you as soon has it's out.
======
mcrider
I've been working with the beta this afternoon and its great. Its like MacGDBp
but with a far better interface, less crashy, and with the ability to set
breakpoints directly in your code with a code snippet (which is a huge
timesaver for me).

~~~
phatbyte
Glad it's working great for you :D that's all I wanted a stable easy to use
PHP debugger ;)

